# Rear Trailing Arm Bushings (Inner)



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

From what I have been reading these aren't available without purchasing the whole control arm, I would rather not do that.

Short of the powerflex bushings, does anyone know of a replacement rubber bushing in the VAG world that is the same dimension?

I was thinking these look awfully similar to front control arm bushings.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Trailing arm or control arm?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I call them trailing arms, but the 4 pairs often replaced with adjustable ones.

I am in the process of fabrication, and DO NOT want Heim joints.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

Look up the oem number on the bushings. I don't have them on hand but I have ordered those replacement bushings for around $4 a piece.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

They don't have an OEM number in ETKA unless there is one on the bushing it self?


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

there is a number on the bushing. I think its the same as the front bushing on the front lower control arm of the mkIV jetta/golf


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

yea when I looked that number up in etka its for the front control arms on a B3 passat. Which I think the same bushing is used cross platform.

Boge 357 407 152


----------



## sjgieson (Feb 21, 2011)

You are correct, the bushings are not available from VW/Audi. Your best bet is to buy after market Control arms some day.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I am going to fab my own, we have a set of Gruven's but I am not impressed with Heim joints.


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*bushings ?*

vw control arm is what I get with the number Vw Passat/golf5 Control Arm 357 407 152

Sai Ding, Guangzhou Auto Parts Co. Ltd. is located in GuangZhou China ,the distribution center of Auto parts . We focus on the production and sales of auto parts and Automobile parts. Including automotive suspension systems, steering system

SPF3394K	List Price £38.7 plus VAT
Front Control Arm, Front Bush Kit
A technically innovative bush using SuperPro’s unique design features to offer a free pivoting action and positive location for greater suspension control. Fitting this bush will give more precise steering and sharper handling as well as longer life from other suspension components and tyres. The kit includes sufficient components to replace the bushes on both sides of the car and comes with a 3 year/36,000 Mile warranty. this is by Super Pro many dealers in the US 

http://www.superpro.eu.com/catalogue/6/audi-tt-mki-2wd-1997-_to-2006/

do not know if this will help they are a very good bushing a lot of MINI guys use them that I know....


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I think these are what you meant. :thumbup:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*nice job up there*

Item Number Core Price Price
357407182 $0.00	$15.19
Front suspension - Suspension components - Lower cntrl arm - Front mount 
To vin# 8ny060000 Either Side - 1.8 liter 2000

Add to Cart Contact Us
OEM Catalog
Item Number Core Price Price
357407182 $0.00	$15.19

Front suspension Suspension components Lower cntrl arm Front

Add to Cart Contact Us


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

yea the width is the same so with fabrication of my own arms I am just going to build around these.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*










stupid cosmetic threads not working


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

ejg3855 said:


> From what I have been reading these aren't available without purchasing the whole control arm, I would rather not do that.
> 
> Short of the powerflex bushings, does anyone know of a replacement rubber bushing in the VAG world that is the same dimension?
> 
> I was thinking these look awfully similar to front control arm bushings.


Mine I made for my car


----------

